# CAMTS requirements for flying



## mct601 (Feb 11, 2015)

CAMTS states three years experience as a paramedic to fly....

out of curiosity, does anyone know of services who may bend this? I am just over two years of experience with an associate's in applied science, FP-C (as of today), and CCT experience. As well as major educational and supervisor recommendations. I have no problem waiting until December, just wondering what others think. And I know every area and service will be different...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 11, 2015)

A program is not required to follow every CAMTS requirement to the letter. Rather, they are required to be in "substantial compliance" with them. This means that they meet most of the requirements, and the ones they don't are either minor or they have a good reason for deviating from the requirements. Hiring a paramedic or two who had 2 years of experience instead of 3 would likely not jeopardize a HEMS programs' accreditation at all.....unless they were already bending the requirements in other areas.

That said, competition is keen enough in most places that there probably aren't many programs who are going to look at a two-year paramedic. Not when there are far more applicants than there are openings, many of whom have experience that far exceeds the minimums.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 11, 2015)

Most flight services I looked at wouldn't even talk to me about employment even though I'm 2 years 11 months. I lucked out and found a flight team that bent that even though they're going for CAMTS accreditation.


----------



## evilmidget2015a (Feb 11, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Most flight services I looked at wouldn't even talk to me about employment even though I'm 2 years 11 months. I lucked out and found a flight team that bent that even though they're going for CAMTS accreditation.


Only because THEY HAD FATALITIES!!!!


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 11, 2015)

evilmidget2015a said:


> Only because THEY HAD FATALITIES!!!!


Say what?...


----------



## evilmidget2015a (Feb 11, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Say what?...


I'm his girlfriend. The company had fatality 6 months ago. Quite frankly, I'm not excited to see him flying. Too much stress for me and I have zero support here anyways. But, that never mattered very much to him.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 11, 2015)

evilmidget2015a said:


> I'm his girlfriend. The company had fatality 6 months ago. Quite frankly, I'm not excited to see him flying. Too much stress for me and I have zero support here anyways. But, that never mattered very much to him.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 11, 2015)

evilmidget2015a said:


> I'm his girlfriend. The company had fatality 6 months ago. Quite frankly, I'm not excited to see him flying. Too much stress for me and I have zero support here anyways. But, that never mattered very much to him.


 So let me get this straight. @evilmidget2015a you are @TransportJockey girlfriend? You talk in the past tense, as if you have broken up (but that never mattered much to him). Also, hell of a way to make an entrance onto a forum. First post says his flight service has fatalities, second post purports you are in a relationship with him that isn't going so well.


----------



## evilmidget2015a (Feb 11, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> So let me get this straight. @evilmidget2015a you are @TransportJockey girlfriend? You talk in the past tense, as if you have broken up (but that never mattered much to him). Also, hell of a way to make an entrance onto a forum. First post says his flight service has fatalities, second post purports you are in a relationship with him that isn't going so well.


Not like that. Still together, live together actually. This job he got is just getting to me. The stress. I have no family nor friends to support me or anything so it's gonna be very difficult. But, I'll just have to deal with it I guess.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 11, 2015)

MonkeyArrow said:


> So let me get this straight. @evilmidget2015a you are @TransportJockey girlfriend? You talk in the past tense, as if you have broken up (but that never mattered much to him). Also, hell of a way to make an entrance onto a forum. First post says his flight service has fatalities, second post purports you are in a relationship with him that isn't going so well.


I may be reading this the wrong way, and I hope that's the case... She may or may not have made an interesting entrance, but you jumping in about their relationship isn't cool...


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 11, 2015)

The Elite crash was the result of inattention on the part of the airport fuel team. Fixed wing ems is very safe


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 11, 2015)

Winner for most awkward thread of 2015.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 11, 2015)

For what it's worth, midget, you are not alone. I don't fly or want to fly because my wife is very opposed to it.


----------



## evilmidget2015a (Feb 11, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> For what it's worth, midget, you are not alone. I don't fly or want to fly because my wife is very opposed to it.


Sometimes I wish @TransportJockey was like that for me. But I'll deal with it I guess.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm not too thrilled about my wife trying to fly, but it's what she wants so I'm supportive of it. Then again, she's not thrilled about me going on raids, so I guess we're even... Lol


----------



## evilmidget2015a (Feb 11, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> I'm not too thrilled about my wife trying to fly, but it's what she wants so I'm supportive of it. Then again, she's not thrilled about me going on raids, so I guess we're even... Lol


I'm scared. I honestly am. And it's not like I grew up here or anything so I have absolutely zero support on board. Nobody asks me how I'm doing or anything. It's just him. All my family and friends are on the east coast.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 11, 2015)

My wife just says if I "check out early" she is going to stuff me and put me in the corner so she can yell at me for checking out early.  Kinda creepy but I love her!


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 11, 2015)

evilmidget2015a said:


> I'm scared. I honestly am. And it's not like I grew up here or anything so I have absolutely zero support on board. Nobody asks me how I'm doing or anything. It's just him. All my family and friends are on the east coast.


So how have you been doing, miss midget? Congrats on whatever new job that was


----------



## evilmidget2015a (Feb 11, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> So how have you been doing, miss midget? Congrats on whatever new job that was


Honestly? I'm stressing out. Between trying to keep the puppies from ripping each others throats out, almost failing at my new job as a waittress, and worrying about his new job. I just had such a crappy year last year, I don't want a repeat of it. Thanks by the way.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 11, 2015)

Well hopefully it gets better for you this year


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 11, 2015)

Deep breaths.  You have a lot of stuff on your plate.  And a lot of things to work through, not only with yourself but with TJ as well.  Maybe look into finding a councilor to talk to if you can?  And yeah puppies!!!  Are they cute?


----------



## CANMAN (Feb 11, 2015)

To the OP, congrats on getting your FP-C, but if you are applying with a reputable, and safe company, there will likely be many people applying who already have 3 years or more as a medic. To be honest with you, I think the minimum requirement should be five years for a flight position. So many people try and rush experience to jump on an aircraft. My company just recently hired a bunch of folks and we had over 170 applications for 15 positions (we are a large program). I would caution you about rushing into finding a company that is willing to "bend the rules or requirements" so to speak, that likely carries on to other portions of the program, and that type of company mindset can mean the difference between coming home each day and not. Be patient, do research who you are applying with, don't give up if you don't get hired your first, second, third time, and most of all don't jeopardize your safety to land a position. Firefighter, EMT, Paramedic, Flight Medic, we all put our pants on the same way and it's a job just like any other.


----------



## evilmidget2015a (Feb 11, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Well hopefully it gets better for you this year


That's what I'm hoping for. Between a house fire that took my cats life, and almost my dads, my moms car accident, my aunts heart surgery, and uncles heart attack, I don't know how much more bad news I can handle


----------



## evilmidget2015a (Feb 11, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Deep breaths.  You have a lot of stuff on your plate.  And a lot of things to work through, not only with yourself but with TJ as well.  Maybe look into finding a councilor to talk to if you can?  And yeah puppies!!!  Are they cute?


If by cute, you mean brats. Lol. Yes they are adorable.


----------



## evilmidget2015a (Feb 11, 2015)

evilmidget2015a said:


> If by cute, you mean brats. Lol. Yes they are adorable.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 11, 2015)

You let your rat sleep with you??


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 12, 2015)

You don't?


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 12, 2015)

His name is Vico. He is an albino chihuahua.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 12, 2015)

No, our hawk eats our rats...






I do let my ox sleep with me, though... (He was small in this picture- I can't hold him like that anymore)


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 12, 2015)

He generally sleeps alone.


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 12, 2015)

He generally sleeps alone.


----------



## evilmidget2015a (Feb 12, 2015)

Haha. She's a besenji/dingo mix. High jumper. Jumped our 6 foot fence. I love my girls equally. My big baby is even still carried!


----------



## Jon (Feb 13, 2015)

evilmidget2015a said:


> I'm scared. I honestly am. And it's not like I grew up here or anything so I have absolutely zero support on board. Nobody asks me how I'm doing or anything. It's just him. All my family and friends are on the east coast.



Welcome to EMTLife, Cynthia.

I'm not going to say that flight is perfectly safe, but there are ways to mitigate the risk. Further, it's not like ground EMS is much better, nor is long-haul driving. 


PS... Can you try to be less awkward in the future?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 13, 2015)

FW patient transport is _very_ safe. FWIW.


----------



## azbrewcrew (Feb 14, 2015)

You're far more likely to be killed in a TC on your way to the flight job than you are in an actual air EMS incident.


----------

